# Kanada: Handvermittlung als Waffe gegen Dialer



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2004)

Bei Heise wird soeben über die zunehmende Problematik mit "Auslandsdialern" in Kanada sowie den dortigen Lösungsansätzen berichtet.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/48908


Eine entsprechende Nachahmung wäre auch hierzulande begrüßenswert.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2004)

heise schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Teil der auflaufenden hohen Telefongebühren wandert dann in die Tasche der Betrüger.



*Wie *, diese Frage wird nirgendwo gestellt, geschweige denn beantwortet.
 Wie arbeiten die Betrüger mir den dortigen telkos zusammen? Dortige Endteilnehmer
 haben nichts davon, es kann nur durch unheilige Allianzen mit den dortigen Telcos funktionieren. 

Warum wird nirgendwo diese Frage gestellt, weder die T-Com noch BSI noch Heise noch Teltarif  hinterfragen 
dies. Hat man Angst davor , daß sich Abgründe auftun?  Angst vor Sanktionen dieser Ministaaten
 kann es ja wohl kaum sein....


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2004)

*Bericht des BSI zu "Auslandsdialern"*

Das BSI hat übrigens zu Auslandsdialern das hier zu sagen:


http://www.bsi.bund.de/dialer/warnung/auslandsrufnummer.htm


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2004)

BSI schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Verbindungen werden in aller Regel zu exotischen Staaten und Inseln
> aufgebaut, was die juristische Verfolgung stark erschwert; hinzu kommen noch Verbindungen zu Satelliten.



Und was soll uns diese kryptische Erklärung sagen, ist man nicht in der Lage , zu feige, unfähig
mit den Telcos solcher Ministaaten Tacheles zu reden? was ein Armutszeugnis .....


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Und was soll uns diese kryptische Erklärung sagen, ist man nicht in der Lage , zu feige, unfähig
> mit den Telcos solcher Ministaaten Tacheles zu reden? was ein Armutszeugnis .....


Wenn Du nur ein kleines bisschen Ahnung von diesem durchaus globalen Problem hättest, würdest Du hier nicht so aufsprechen (-schreiben). Das ist alles viel verzwickter, als es für Aussenstehende den Anschein hat.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2004)

Das erklärt nicht die Bohne , warum nicht mal ein einziger auch nur die Frage danach stellt,
 selbst ein Herr Bush wird danach gefragt,  wo denn die Massenvernichtungswaffen
 geblieben sind. Wenn das so globale Bedeutung hat , wow, das Wohlergehen der gesamten Menschheit 
steht auf dem Spiel, wenn man nur die Frage  danach stellt. 

Merkst du eigentlich nicht, wie lächerlich du dich machst , mit solch bombastischen 
und gleichzeitig nebulösen angeblichen  Insiderwissen und Andeutungen du weitere Nebelbomben wirfst? 
Haben diese Minitelcos eine solche "globale" Macht, du meine Güte,  da kann ich ja nie mehr ohne  
Grauen den Hörer oder den PC in Gang setzen....

Was ist da so schrecklich und Unheil bringend  dran, mal diesen Sumpf zu hinterfragen?


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du nur ein kleines bisschen Ahnung von diesem durchaus globalen Problem hättest, würdest Du hier nicht so aufsprechen (-schreiben). Das ist alles viel verzwickter, als es für Aussenstehende den Anschein hat.



Oh da ist jemand mit Durchblick.  
Du kannst mir sicherlich erklären, warum die Telekom den Selbstwähldienst zu den Tschagosinseln realisiert. 
Ist das Gesprächsaufkommen zu den ca. 6000 Ureinwohnern und ca. 4000 Soldaten so gestiegen, das eine Handvermittlung nicht  mehr möglich ist?
Bis vor einem Jahr wurde noch  Handvermittelt.

Diego Garcia :lol:


----------



## Smigel (8 Juli 2004)

Naja das nennt sich Personal einsparen und ist inzwischen ein normales Vorgehen. Aber das ist ne andere Baustelle.

Es gab mal einen Rechtsstreit zwischen einem Telko und nem Mehrwertdienstanbieter. Dort wurde nebenbei erwähnt wie das gelaufen ist.

Die Auslandsnummer wurde *nicht* ins Ausland geroutet sondern auf einen deutschen Anschluss weitergeleitet. Somit war dann alles was über den normalen Verbindungskosten lag als Gewinn anzusehen.

Ich denke mal es wird immrnoch auf die gleiche Art und Weise gearbeitet, die Frage ist nur wer die Nummern routet und solche Deals anbietet. Ich könnte mir Vorstellen das bei solchen 'Ministaaten' die Telkos das Spiel mitmachen.


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2004)

Diego Garcia schrieb:
			
		

> Handvermittlung


Durchblick wäre gut, ist aber eher "Einblick".   Wenn alle Stricke reißen, wird man wieder auf Handvermittlung umstellen müssen, aber:


			
				Smigel schrieb:
			
		

> Naja das nennt sich Personal einsparen und ist inzwischen ein normales Vorgehen. Aber das ist ne andere Baustelle.


So ist es! Und das mit dem falschen Routingziel stimmt auch, wie man sehr gut an der 0088 für Einwahlen zum EMSAT-Dienst erkennt, der dort überhaupt nicht ankommt. Blos die Abrechnung läuft im Buchungstext als EMSAT, weil die virtuelle Länderkennung "88" diesen Text automatisch produziert.
 :stumm: 
Die Telcos hier in D tuen ihr Bestes. Bei einer schriftlichen Beschwerde oder Widerspruch zu einer Anwahl mit Auslands- oder EMSAT-Nummer wird der Endkunde aus Kulanz entlastet, den Schaden tragen die Telcos und sperren (falls noch nicht geschehen) den Zugang zu der jeweiligen Nummer, aus dem deutschen Festnetz. Der Endkunde muss lediglich *ordentlich* argumentieren.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juli 2004)

Ja, ja, wirtschaftliche Gründe werden die Telekom wohl dazu bewegt haben auf Selbstwähldienst umzustellen.  

Die Telekom bietet nach wie vor handvermittelte Gespräche an. Einrichtung und Personal ist vorhanden. Es spricht nichts dagegen, dass die Telekom  zu solchen auffälligen Inseln handvermittelt. 

Diego Garcia :lol:


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2004)

Diego Garcia schrieb:
			
		

> Es spricht nichts dagegen, dass die Telekom  zu solchen auffälligen Inseln handvermittelt.


Mag sein, doch wer soll das der DTAG vorschreiben? Eine Arbeitsanweisung eines anoymen Posters in einem privaten Diskussionsforum an einen Großkonzern, der selbst manchmal nicht weiss, wer für was zuständig ist und welche Weisungen von irgendwo umzusetzen sind?


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Juli 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Mag sein, doch wer soll das der DTAG vorschreiben?


Sei mir nicht böse, aber das Ganze erinnert mich doch etwas an Theaterstücke 
von Kafka total surreal:

ich erinnere an mein Posting: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=56843#56843
das geht es um Diego Garcia 

gehen wir doch mal der Reihe nach die Liliputflecken durch, die mit Auslandsnummernabzocke 
verknüpft sind: 


			
				BSI schrieb:
			
		

> 00-232- Sierra Leone
> 00-239- Sao Tome und Principe
> 00-245- Guinea Bissau
> 00-246- Diego Garcia (Tschagosinseln)
> ...



1. http://www.sierra-leone.org/  ( Population: 5,883,889 (July 2004 est.)
2. http://www.sao-tome.com/  ( 	Bevölkerung  gesamt 130.000 Einwohner )
3.  http://www.cia.gov/cia/publications/factbook/geos/pu.html#People (Population: 1,388,363 (July 2004 est.) 
4. bereits im o.g Posting durchgekaut, da ist es besonders pikant 
5 . http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Komoren  (Einwohnerzahl 	596.202 (Stand 2002) ) 
6. http://www.nauru.de/  ( Einwohnerzahl
12 090 (davon etwa 7 100 Nauruer) 
7.  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salomonen_(Staat) 


> Die Salomonen sind ein Inselstaat im Südwesten des Pazifiks, östlich von Neuguinea und nehmen zum größten Teil die geografischen Inseln der Salomonen ein. Die restlichen Inseln gehören zum Staat Papua-Neuguinea.
> Zu den umliegenden Inseln sind Nauru, Kiribati, Tuvalu, Fiji und Vanuatu.
> Einwohnerzahl 	509.190 Personen (2002)


8.  http://www.citypopulation.de/WallisFutuna_d.html ( Einwohner 14.166) 
9. http://www.suedsee-travel.de/html/cook-inseln.html ( beheimatet mehr als 9.000 der insgesamt etwa 17.000 Cook-Insulaner.) 
10, 11 siehe 7 . 
12. http://www.cia.gov/cia/publications/factbook/geos/tl.html 

der absolute Hammer : Population: 1,405 (July 2004 est.) 

bei diesen Zahlen ist es doch geradezu absurd , überhaupt noch jemandem zu unterstellen 
er habe absichtlich als schlichter deutscher "Otto Normalo" dorthin Gespräche geführt. 
Allenfalls Sierra Leone , aber das ist ein Land, in das ich nicht mal für Geld einreisen würde 

Natürlich kann man die T-Com nicht zwingen , diese Länder generell auf Handvermittlung 
zu schalten, aber ob das mehr als ein Anruf pro Woche und Land wäre , wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Damit hätte sie mit tödlicher Sicherheit weniger Ärger , als mit den auflaufenden Reklamationen und 
Kundenverärgerung

cp

PS: so sehr ich sonst die  CIA argwöhnisch betrachte , als Infoquelle ist sie in solchen Fällen
sehr nützlich
http://www.cia.gov/


----------



## galdikas (8 Juli 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Diego Garcia schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Niemand - sie wird es freiwillig tun, wenn ein Gericht bei einem Rechtsstreit über die Berechtigung von Entgeltforderungen für Herstellung/Aufrechterhaltung von Verbindungen zu solchen Anschlüssen nicht (mehr) schon im technischen Vorgang der Netz-Einwahl den (im Zweifel vom Netzbetreiber zu führenden) Beweis für eine vom Anschlußinhaber gewollte Beauftragung mit einer Verbindungsherstellung sehen will. Denn wenn es *nicht* zutrifft, daß eine Netz-Einwahl zu diesen Rufnummern ganz überwiegend ihre Ursache in einer gewollten Beauftragung der Telekom mit einer Verbindungsherstellung zum gewählten Anschluß hat, dann kann die (vom Netzbetreiber zu beweisende) Tatsache einer gewollten Beauftragung eben nicht mehr schon dann den Anschein der Richtigkeit für sich in Anspruch nehmen, wenn nur erst die Tatsache eines (technischen) Einwählvorgangs vom Kundenanschluß aus als erwiesen gelten kann.

Wenn es also zum Nachweis des Bestehens eines Vergütungsanspruch der Telekom für ihre Herstellung einer Verbindung zwischen Kundenanschluß und Inselchen nicht (mehr) für ausreichend angesehen würde, zum Nachweis einer Kundenbestellung "ein Im-Selbstwählverfahren-Angewähltwordensein"  und "eine Verbindungsherstellung zwischen Kundenanschluß und Inselchen" zu belegen, dann würde sie sich wohl freiwillig entscheiden, nur noch über ein Handvermittlungsverfahren solche Verbindungen herzustellen.

gal.


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Und was soll uns diese kryptische Erklärung sagen, ist man nicht in der Lage , zu feige, unfähig mit den Telcos solcher Ministaaten Tacheles zu reden? was ein Armutszeugnis .....



Ja, nee, is klar!

Die Deutsche Telekom AG (Vorstand, natürlich vollständig) fliegt (Auge in Auge ist besser) alle Kleinstaaten und -inseln ab und beschimpft jeweils den vollkommen ahnungslosen Vorstand der dortigen Telekommunikationsfirmen, die mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht staatlich, sondern privat sind (kein Militärschutz, wie beruhigend).

Die dortigen Vorstände verstehen (auch lingual) sofort, worum es geht, und verbannen die bösen Betreiber und ihre Hintermänner (die bei so kleinen Populationen natürlich sowohl bekannt als auch bereits inhaftiert sind) nach Guantanamo Bay.
DTAG-Vorstand hat seine Mission ohne Beschädigung erfüllt und fliegt heim.

Und der Gast aus dem Forum CB, der diese Spitzenidee hatte, bekommt ein Original Jan-Ullrich-Fahrrad, je eine Postkarte aus den Zwergstaaten und den Titel "Ideengeber des Jahrzehnts".


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das erklärt nicht die Bohne , warum nicht mal ein einziger auch nur die Frage danach stellt,
> selbst ein Herr Bush wird danach gefragt,  wo denn die Massenvernichtungswaffen
> geblieben sind.


Nun, du hast ja jetzt gefragt. Thema erledigt.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Haben diese Minitelcos eine solche "globale" Macht, du meine Güte,  da kann ich ja nie mehr ohne Grauen den Hörer oder den PC in Gang setzen....


Nein, diese Minitelcos haben diese Macht natürlich nicht.
Ach ja, BTW, bevor ich's vergesse: Die DTAG übrigens auch nicht ...


----------



## technofreak (8 Juli 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, du hast ja jetzt gefragt. Thema erledigt.



Für mich nicht ! ich seh da schon Handlungsbedarf und das einfach mit ein paar Scherzchen  abzutun,
hilft da auch nicht weiter...

tf


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Juli 2004)

Ok, bei ernsthafter Nachfrage natürlich gerne:

Ich vermute mal, dass da hinter den Kulissen schon was passieren dürfte. Nur sind da bilaterale Abkommen und diplomatische Verzwickungen zu beachten, die meinen Horizont übersteigen. 

Es lässt sich nunmal kein national souveräner Staat gerne in "eigene" Angelegenheiten reinreden - wer mal versucht hat, auch nur eine Klageschrift in belgien oder Holland zustellen zu lassen, ist der Verzweiflung schon sehr nahe. Wie dann erst in Afrika?!

Die Überlegung, auf Handvermittlung zurück zu kehren, begrüße ich übrigens. Die Strafverfolgung mag ggf. im Sande verlaufen, unschön, aber eben globalisierter Standard.


----------



## technofreak (8 Juli 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermute mal, dass da hinter den Kulissen schon was passieren dürfte.
> Nur sind da bilaterale Abkommen und diplomatische Verzwickungen zu beachten,
> die meinen Horizont übersteigen. .


Meinen auch, ich sehe das sogar nicht so sehr als ein bilaterales Problem, sondern sogar als ein wirklich
 globales Problem, womit wir der Aussage von reducal (falls er dies damit andeuten wollte) schon näher kommen.

Ich halte es mittlerweile für recht unwahrscheinlich , daß diese Auslandsdialerabzocke national organisiert ist 
 (es findet ja eben nicht nur in Deutschland statt) , sondern eher von international 
organisierten "Unternehmen". Den Spekulationen, wer das sein könnte,  sind damit natürlich keine  Grenzen gesetzt
und die Zurückhaltung der T-Com wäre  damit  durchaus nachvollziehbar.... 

tf


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Meinen auch, ich sehe das sogar nicht so sehr als ein bilaterales Problem, sondern sogar als ein wirklich
> globales Problem, womit wir der Aussage von reducal (falls er dies damit andeuten wollte) schon näher kommen.
> 
> Ich halte es mittlerweile für recht unwahrscheinlich , daß diese Auslandsdialerabzocke national organisiert ist
> (es findet ja eben nicht nur in Deutschland statt) , sondern eher von international organisierten "Unternehmen".



Genau so sehe ich das und sehe außerdem derzeit der Internetzukunft mit Unwohlsein entgegen.


----------

